# Suggestions on a new bow?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

With all this monolpoly money hot off the printing press, I figure maybe the time is right to beg the wife for the "okay" on a new bow before shortages and inflation really hit, or really before the upcoming season, mainly cause I want to lighten my load.

Now I have shot exactly 3 bow my entire life.

PSE USA spirit when I was in high school, made in the late 80s, early 90s.
PSE Precision edge, also made in the 90s.
PSE Mohave, made god knows when. Probably early 2000's.

Notice a trend? I don't think I have ever seriously shot a bow that wasn't a PSE, buuuuuut... I'm willing to step outside my comfort zone if the bow was right.

So here's the the thing, what would be a good bow to upgrade to? I'm looking for something light weight, and adjustable draw weight 50-60 lbs. One thing I'm unsure of, is a shorter ATA. All my bows have been approximately 41" ATA, which to my understanding is a bit more forgiving then the shorter ATA on modern bows.

So, any thoughts or affordable mid price range suggestions?
EDIT: Probalby bears mentioning, I hunt from the ground, and not a tree stand, so that probably plays a factor.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I’d still go with a shorter ATA bow for a couple reasons. The speed factor and They are easier to pack around. A longer bow can be more forgiving, but not always. Unless you’re planning on shooting targets with it as well or launching 100+ yard bombs with it, I would go shorter than longer.

no one can really tell you what is the right bow for you. Everyone is different. If you are wanting a new bow, go to a shop and pick a couple different brands and shoot them all. Pick the one that feels best to you. In today’s archery world, I don’t think anyone makes a bad bow now. They are all quality and each seem to specialize on one concept or another. But that always hasn’t been the case… If you are looking for a “new to you” used bow, that’s a little harder to figure out. Im personally a hoyt guy. Love them. Every bow they’ve made with the exception of 1 model has been a quality bow, given the technology available at the time. With that said, back in my target days I switched to PSE for a few years when they offered me a better shooter staff deal than hoyt ever did. the best 3D and hunting bow I ever owned, including up to today, was the original PSE XFORCE that they came out with in 2007-ish. I had 2 of them and they were both shooters. Tuned easily with anything I shot through them. fast, forgiving, accurate. If I was to go pick out any bow today to strictly hunt with and didn’t want to pay full retail prices on a new one, I’d go find another one of those, no question.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Grip feel. 
Draw weight feel. 
Draw stop feel. 
Shot vibration. 
ATA. Unless it is considerably shorter than what you're used to, I wouldn't focus on shorter ATA. My little experience suggests the agility difference in the field to not be a very big factor unless it's a substantial difference. I'm fairly tall though.

Tunability. I don't know what people look for in this per se without a press n draw board, but I would think it is something you'd want ease with in certain areas.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Just go to a bow shop or two and shoot a bow or two or three and the bow will pick you. Stick flipper out in Lake Shore carries Bear and PSE. Humphreys in Payson and American Fork will have you covered for Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech and maybe a couple other makes.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Check out the new Xpedition Archery carbon/alloy bow they have this year.

If I was in the bow market, I'd be serious about this one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Really wish more shops stocked Lefty bows...

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Really wish more shops stocked Lefty bows...
> 
> -DallanC


I thought of a witty reply to this but I bit my tongue and decided not to post it. 

On a short bow, I hunted with one for quite a while. It looked like I took it off of a crossbow it was so short. It was very hard to gut tuned in and it was very particular on the spine weight of the arrows, broad heads, and fetching. But once I got it tuned in it was one heck of a fast shooting one. 

I gave up bow hunting for quite a while and then went to a more conventional bow as far as size. But at times when I was going through the oak brush that I liked to hunt I sure wished that I had that shorter bow back in my hands.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought a LEFT handled Bear bow a couple of years ago. I quite like it. Has been comfortable and forgiving. I'm not a great target/competition shooter. That's just not me. But, I really enjoy bow hunting.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

I come from the same situation as you Lone Hunter, all I have ever shot over the past many years was PSE. Last year I pulled the trigger on a clearance Prime Logic bow and absolutely love it! I'm not a competition shooter either, I just enjoy hunting with it. Anyway, it's smooth, fast and accurate! FWIW - I would definitely recommend handling and trying out a Prime bow.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> With all this monolpoly money hot off the printing press, I figure maybe the time is right to beg the wife for the "okay" on a new bow before shortages and inflation really hit, or really before the upcoming season, mainly cause I want to lighten my load.
> 
> Now I have shot exactly 3 bow my entire life.
> 
> ...


those 50-60lb bows can be bought lightly used and inexpensive on AT. given you have been using older equipment, all new shorter ATA bows will be a big change for you. at this point in the season i'd do some online research and get a used bow. set it up how you want it and start getting used to it. after you know what you really want/prefer you can upgrade in a few years. i'd suggest something with adjustable draw length instead of mods or new cams. bowtech, pse, bear and the newer prime bows all have that ability. scheels has quite a few pse bows and few bowtechs on the rack if you just want to try one out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I will never again own anything from PSE. I had a PSE as a teen and a limb shattered one day just hanging on the rack. The bow was sold with a "lifetime warrenty", when I took it in they simply shrugged and said "well it looks like its life is over", nothing we can do. They offered to possibly knock $15 off a new bow. 

I think that's the single worst customer service experience I ever had. It was 20 years before I decided to give Archery a try again.

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just had a gander at KSL and there are quite a few quality bows from the big name manufacturers for sale in the $400 to $600 range. If you're dead set on one with 50-60 limbs that's gonna narrow your options a lot. Everybody is macho and wants a 70 pounder even though about 1/3 of the guys I see in the archery shops are overbowed from what I observe from watching them draw. I like shooting in the lower 60 pound range, so a maxed out 60 pounder would suit me just fine. With the 70 pound bows being so much more available though, I just shoot a 70 pounder turned down to about 63.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

What's the letoff these days anyway? 85% or something like that? 

Thanks everyone for the input. Clearly, this is something I'm going to have to put a lot more thought into, and probably isn't happening before archery season this year. I just don't have the time to change everything around, get used to a new bow, and sight in for broadheads on top of everything else i have to do this year. Not something i want to rush.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

My Axius Ultra and Powermax both are 80% letoff.
My 10 year old sons lefty Diamond Infinite Edge is 80%
My wife's PSE is 80%
My daughter's PSE is probably 95%

My opinion is within the "law" of let off, draw weight _feel _with the _valley _and _draw stop_ feel matters more than let off. Mostly because if a person trains himself to _hold_ at "X" let off, the let off will only be relevant to the amount of training at that let off.

I wouldn't rush it at this point just to hunt this year unless during your other hunting weapon opportunities you find what you're looking for all the while you have been settling in your new choice of archery tackle which enables you to hunt with over other weapon options. 

I. E. finding game on a rifle tag that has expired within an extended archery tags boundaries in which you're able to hunt with your new archery tackle.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

One thing I should add to my post about the greater availability of 60-70 pound bows...My last two "60-70" pound bows could all be safely turned down as low as about 56 pounds with good performance if you really want to stay in that weight range, but aren't able to find a 50-60 pound bow that you want very easily. If you go to a shop and there's a bow you wanna try out and it's only available in 70 pounds, ask the tech to take the draw weight as low as it can go for you and you might not find the draw weight to be bad at all.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Really wish more shops stocked Lefty bows...
> 
> -DallanC


Yes and rifles and shotguns too.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Any more bows are like trucks they are all good it just a name. Find the one that is comfortable and affordable and but it.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I didn't want to break the bank so I purchased a PSE Brute Force NXT this spring, which at least to me is an upgrade over my old PSE. I won't be winning any competitions but I feel confident I can put an elk down if given the opportunity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Lone hunter,
I didn't catch where you're located, what you're draw length is or if you shoot left or right-handed but I'm guessing somebody on here would allow you to shoot their bow. Mine is currently set at 31.25" and is right hand. The more you can shoot the better. It may give you an idea of what you want to buy. At the very least make it into one of the box stores or archery shops that has a variety of bows to shoot. If You're around salt lake area I'd recommend badass archery or scheels as they both have a fair amount of bows to choose from. If you're near bountiful wilde arrow is a good shop as well. Down South Humphreys would be your best bet.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

bowguyonly said:


> My Axius Ultra and Powermax both are 80% letoff.
> My 10 year old sons lefty Diamond Infinite Edge is 80%
> My wife's PSE is 80%
> My daughter's PSE is probably 95%
> ...


I'm still rocking a 65% letoff. I think it was one contributing factor to taking a really stupid shot I made last year. Held full draw for entirely too long. Several minutes at least. Went to full draw early, anticipating a frontal shot with the herd coming right at me, and I didn't want to be making any movement as they got closer, which they were. However, my luck being what it is, they stopped to graze. I misjudged the distance and failed in a spectacular display of stupidity.



colorcountrygunner said:


> One thing I should add to my post about the greater availability of 60-70 pound bows...My last two "60-70" pound bows could all be safely turned down as low as about 56 pounds with good performance if you really want to stay in that weight range, but aren't able to find a 50-60 pound bow that you want very easily. If you go to a shop and there's a bow you wanna try out and it's only available in 70 pounds, ask the tech to take the draw weight as low as it can go for you and you might not find the draw weight to be bad at all.


My assumption has been the minimum draw weight is just that, the minimum. Right now, I think I'm pulling 60 pounds. I'd turn it down to 50-55 If I thought I could do it safely. I still want a lighter bow though. Within the last couple years, equipment weight has become more of a concern in my head. 



APD said:


> Lone hunter,
> I didn't catch where you're located, what you're draw length is or if you shoot left or right-handed but I'm guessing somebody on here would allow you to shoot their bow.


Nah, is alight, I honestly don't want to shoot someone elses bow. I'll just go into a proshop and try a bunch out later. 
As for draw length though, the funny thing is, I honestly am not sure!
Seriously. Both my bows have been handme downs.

I've a 91 PSE that is a 30" draw length. That worked, because I shot that one fingers. Took a cow with it too, on the very first day, of my very first archery hunt. (The stars may never be aligned such again.. .just sayin')

And the other PSE, is a 28" draw length, and that works because I started using an adjustable mechanical release last year.

Pictures of both here:








archery







www.utahwildlife.net


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Determining your correct draw length would be at the top of my list. Then start trying bows. At least you start out with some consistency as to where you like the bow to anchor and get a better feel as to valley, draw stop and even let off. Let off to me is not a big deal but the valley can make a huge difference. It is like the difference between a 2 oz. trigger and a 7 lb. trigger on a gun.

And I like a hard wall. It seems to keep pulling through the release easier for me.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Anchor point is entirely different depending on how one releases (also effects your pin location in a big way). I actually prefer fingers, less BS to mess with, and it 's easier and quicker to have an arrow ready. Shot fingers for a few years when I was younger. However the consistency of a release is hard to beat. Less chance of torquing the bowstring too, that can really throw your shot off. 

You'd think I'd know my exact draw length by now wouldn't you? I think I'm one of those jackwagons that, once I get some kit setup (whatever it may be), I brain dump the details, and just use it like a monkey afterwords. Funny thing is, Jakes archery double checked both my setups for me, including draw length. Shame their out of business now. 

I think maybe I'll try Humphries in Payson whenever the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Anchor point is entirely different depending on how one releases (also effects your pin location in a big way). I actually prefer fingers, less BS to mess with, and it 's easier and quicker to have an arrow ready. Shot fingers for a few years when I was younger. However the consistency of a release is hard to beat. Less chance of torquing the bowstring too, that can really throw your shot off.
> 
> You'd think I'd know my exact draw length by now wouldn't you? I think I'm one of those jackwagons that, once I get some kit setup (whatever it may be), I brain dump the details, and just use it like a monkey afterwords. Funny thing is, Jakes archery double checked both my setups for me, including draw length. Shame their out of business now.
> 
> I think maybe I'll try Humphries in Payson whenever the opportunity presents itself.


I can't believe you prefer fingers to a release. I started dabbling with traditional this year and trying to master getting a good clean release with fingers is driving me mental. I will just start to think I'm getting the hang of it and then everything falls all to hell. I really appreciate the mechanical release I shoot my compound with now.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I can't believe you prefer fingers to a release. I started dabbling with traditional this year and trying to master getting a good clean release with fingers is driving me mental. I will just start to think I'm getting the hang of it and then everything falls all to hell. I really appreciate the mechanical release I shoot my compound with now.


Practice, practice, practice. Consistency, each time. 

I used to shoot a PSE USA spirit in high school back in the early 90s.




__





pse usa spirit bow at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com




I'd spend a couple hours each and every day in my parents backyard. They lived on a hill, with a sloping backyard, so i got a lot of practice shooting at all angles. Best I could do was hitting a piece of notebook paper 5 out of 6 arrows, from approximately 40 yards shooting instinctive, with a glove.

Fingers and/or instinctive is a commitment. Your going to need to built yourself an archery target at home if you don't have one already. You MUST practice each and every day. No if, ands, or buts about it.

Glove or tab? That depends. "Back in the day" i used a glove and accomplished the proficiency i mentioned above. In 2019 I was using a tab because I got better accuracy with this particular tab. However, I found it hard to use in the field (despite that I still managed to stick a cow through the corrodid in the neck), and was in the middle of relearning a glove, and making progress with it, and then my 3rd bow landed into my lap and I switched to a mechanical release to due its shorter draw length.

As an aside, I wouldn't even bother with fingers on modern compound bows, the ATA is way too short, and will probably pinch the snot out of you.

Just call me, Rip Van winkle the "hasbeen" archer from the 90s.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

Been shooting Oneida bows for over 30 years. They are just incredibly smooth and underrated. Everyone that has tried one that I've talked to has loved it. 
Oneida Eagle Bows - Strike From Above – Oneida Bows


----------

